# New Videos, New Audio. Woo-hoo! The big web site update is complete!



## EvanArnett (Mar 16, 2016)

www.evanarnett.com

After letting it lie dormant for far too long, I have finally gotten around to completely retooling every part my web site. Assembling my reels and making everything look right has taken months, but it has been worth it. Please check it out and give feedback!

Thanks,
-Evan


----------



## cliffordmartin (Mar 19, 2016)

EvanArnett said:


> www.evanarnett.com
> 
> After letting it lie dormant for far too long, I have finally gotten around to completely retooling every part my web site. Assembling my reels and making everything look right has taken months, but it has been worth it. Please check it out and give feedback!
> 
> ...


Hi Evan. Great Website! I love the production on your tracks. You are really good at mixing and mastering. Beautiful big sounding tracks, I really enjoyed visiting your site.


----------



## EvanArnett (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you Clifford. That is very kind.


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 16, 2016)

Evan, your website looks clearly arranged and a producer or director can immediately access your works. 
I wish I had such a good looking website.

I was really surprised concerning the audio quality of your tracks. It is obvious that you are a composer and an audio engineer, too. 
Thumbs up for you and all the best for your future.


----------

